# stromung exhaust



## se-r girl (Oct 16, 2002)

Where can I get a full catback stromung exhaust cheap for my 02 se-r??


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

check out the link in my sig.......................mention chimmike or Mike Hall and he'll hook you up with a sweet price.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

se-r girl said:


> *Where can I get a full catback stromung exhaust cheap for my 02 se-r?? *


Mike definitely has the hook up right there.


----------

